# Brisket burgers?



## Shurley88 (Jul 3, 2020)

After reading through here I saw someone grind up a brisket. Awhile back I bought a "special" grade brisket and read those aren't that good to smoke whole as there is not much fat on it. I was wondering if I would be able  to  thaw it out, grind it, and refreeze it. Would it be safe to eat if I did that?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 3, 2020)

Partially thaw so it stays super cold. Grind. Vac seal and freeze immediately and I think you'll be just fine


----------



## boykjo (Jul 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Partially thaw so it stays super cold. Grind. Vac seal and freeze immediately and I think you'll be just fine



 

Boykjo


----------

